# Lightroom is changing my crop!



## Candicetheresa (Jul 6, 2013)

Thanks in advance for your help. I feel like my Lightroom is possessed and  I can't find the solution...

I have cropped and straightened my photo as I like it and hit enter. There it is, cropped and set. Then I move to the next photo. When I move back to the last photo, the crop changes. It doesn't reset, it just crops the same size orientation but a lower part of the photo. This happens every time and I have redone it and duplicated and tried again and redone over and over. 

The history shows "crop rectangle" for the crop I did intentionally, but when I go back to the photo, it instantly adds a new "crop rectangle" into the history and changes the crop!

I have closed and restarted Lightroom. I have tried it on a new version of the same photo. Same thing. Can't figure it out!!!

Please help!!


----------



## Mark Sirota (Jul 8, 2013)

Welcome to Lightroom Forums.

I would guess that you have multiple photos selected and have Auto Sync enabled (at the bottom of the right panel in Develop). You crop the first photo, and it looks fine. Then you move to the next photo and crop that, and because Auto Sync is enabled it affects the crop of the first one too.

If that's not it, I have no other guesses.


----------



## racehorsephotos (Jul 10, 2013)

Happens with me a fair bit as well.

I have 1 photo selected, but I'll crop an image, go to the next, export all and see that 4 or 5 out of the 10 are cropped wrong.


----------



## Koo (Jul 10, 2013)

Mark Sirota said:


> Welcome to Lightroom Forums.
> 
> I would guess that you have multiple photos selected and have Auto Sync enabled (at the bottom of the right panel in Develop). You crop the first photo, and it looks fine. Then you move to the next photo and crop that, and because Auto Sync is enabled it affects the crop of the first one too.
> 
> If that's not it, I have no other guesses.




*No AutoSync going on here...*

I've tried this on a Mac Pro 10.8.4, early 2008 and a MacBook Pro Retina, 10.8.4, Mid 2012, with Nikon D800 and D4 RAW files.

This happens to random images... I crop the image; navigate to another image (either by using the arrow keys or directly clicking on another image). When I return to the image I just cropped, it adds another crop (which shows up in the history) on top of the crop I previously did, hence changing my first crop.

Again, this is random and I cannot see a pattern with the images that are being affected.

Thank in advance


----------



## Mark Sirota (Jul 10, 2013)

When you do this, are both photos selected, even though auto-sync is disabled? Or is only one selected?


----------



## Koo (Jul 11, 2013)

Mark Sirota said:


> When you do this, are both photos selected, even though auto-sync is disabled? Or is only one selected?



Only one is selected.


----------



## Mark Sirota (Jul 11, 2013)

I can't seem to recreate it. If you are ever able to come up with a reliable way to recreate this, please post back here!


----------



## Koo (Jul 11, 2013)

Mark Sirota said:


> I can't seem to recreate it. If you are ever able to come up with a reliable way to recreate this, please post back here!



Here is a video demonstrating the problem here.

I can repetitively recreate this problem on images that are susceptible to the problem.

Thanks


----------



## Mark Sirota (Jul 11, 2013)

That's an excellent video. I still can't reproduce it, but the problem is very clearly illustrated.

I would suggest posting it to Adobe's official bug report forum -- there's a link to it in the gray bar at the top of this page. If possible, include those two original photos, since it apparently doesn't affect all files.

(If you import those same two files into a new catalog, can you reproduce the problem?)


----------



## Mark Sirota (Jul 11, 2013)

Followup: Looks like a related bug has already been posted: http://forums.adobe.com/message/5403503

In this case it looks like the key is swapping horizontal to vertical or vice-versa. Camera is a D800e as well, I wonder whether that's a factor.


----------



## clee01l (Jul 11, 2013)

Mark Sirota said:


> Followup: Looks like a related bug has already been posted: http://forums.adobe.com/message/5403503
> 
> In this case it looks like the key is swapping horizontal to vertical or vice-versa. Camera is a D800e as well, I wonder whether that's a factor.


I have a D800 (no e) and can duplicate the OPs OS and hardware.  I'll run *Koo's* test to see if I can duplicate.  Stay tuned...


----------



## Candicetheresa (Jul 11, 2013)

I found a solution/work around…(And thanks for all the replies friends!)

The EXACT same thing was happening to me as Koo stated:



> This happens to random images... I crop the image; navigate to another image (either by using the arrow keys or directly clicking on another image). When I return to the image I just cropped, it adds another crop (which shows up in the history) on top of the crop I previously did, hence changing my first crop.



I played around with it…a lot…and once I took the crop aspect off the "as shot" option and changed it to "custom" I was able to work around it. However, this was annoying and I still want all my crops to be master aspect ration (in most cases). However, I worked around it.

Must have something to do with where the corner was hitting, size, shape, etc.


----------



## Mark Sirota (Jul 11, 2013)

Thanks, all. I've reported the video, the apparent D800/D800E link, and the workaround to Adobe. Cletus, still I'm eager to hear what you find!


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Jul 11, 2013)

I just tested this on my iMac in my upgraded (from v4) and a new catalog and can also reproduce it. It only has this issue if the shot is in portrait orientation.

OSX 10.8.4
LR 5.0
Nikon D800


----------



## racehorsephotos (Jul 12, 2013)

Maybe its just a way of getting us all to use the upright tool


----------

